# interest rate rise?



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

read in the paper yesterday about the rise of interest rates possibly going upto 3.5% by the end of 2011.
to keep on top of inflation. has anyone heard anything else contary to this?
it has been a major blessing to us our mortgage has come down by 350 a month.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Interest rates are as low as they can go. They can only go one way from this point.

This may seem a bit random but you need to try and bear with me....

Gold is an interesting commodity to watch. Its a traditional 'flight to safety' in uncertain times. http://www.kitco.com/charts/livegoldnewyork.html

Gold is trading today at 1200 five years ago it was trading at 400

I am *NOT* a gold bug. I hold gold, but nowhere near enough to make it worth my time ramping it. but it does show us where people think interest rates and Fiat money will be heading. Its an interesting signal to watch.

These historically low interest rates have been a bit of a blessing for lots of people. We should have used this 'windfall' wisely and paid down other debt.

If we have used this 'windfall' to extend our credit (or 'debt' as I prefer to call it) then we may be in for a bit of a shock.

Rates will rise. No question. No discussion. That is an absolute fact. By what % is up for discussion.

The average BoE rate has hovered around 6% for almost fifty years. We have seen some shocks (15% rates) and we have seen some pleasant shocks (0.5% rates)....neither is normal.

The trend is 6%

With the black hole left by Labour and the bond strike that will surely follow I expect rates to climb quickly over the next 24 months. It will be painful for those that have over-extended.

0.5% was never normal. It couldnt last.

Your mortgage will rise. Things will get tough. For how long is anyones guess.

Housing tends to follow an 18 year cycle. We have reached the top of this particular bubble. It should have crashed in 2005/06 Labour chose to artificially rig the market to keep things chugging along.

Remember this -


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Slightly off-topic, but i'm currently reading 'The web of debt' by Ellen Hodgson Brown.

I'd definitely recommend everyone to read it, it explains modern money mechanics, IMF, Central & commercial banks, derivatives and how a small number of banking dynasty families have taken over governments an basically the world by stealth! 
We are now just slaves to the banks, as we can never pay back the debt back (national debt).


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

New world order, masons, illunminati, antichrist, rockerfellas, rothchilds springs to mind.

Anyone seen The Arrivals!!!!!! Worth watching, proper eye opener.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

can gold go any higher?? i bought a few kruggerands about 5 years ago , and trippled my money when i sold them 2 years ago , but since then gold has not climed any higher , its just bounced up and down slightyly ,, now silver is very very underestimated ,, china is buying all it can ,, silver is running low in the mines and its very very well used in industry and electrincs ect , i paid 1300 quid for a 5kg bar 2 years ago and currenty worth 2k , but im keeping hold as think it could keep climbing and climbing as still at a very low price


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

shaqs77 said:


> New world order, masons, illunminati, antichrist, rockerfellas, rothchilds springs to mind.
> 
> Anyone seen The Arrivals!!!!!! Worth watching, proper eye opener.


Where can I see 'The Arrivals'?


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

kh904 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but i'm currently reading 'The web of debt' by Ellen Hodgson Brown.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend everyone to read it, it explains modern money mechanics, IMF, Central & commercial banks, derivatives and how a small number of banking dynasty families have taken over governments an basically the world by stealth!
> We are now just slaves to the banks, as we can never pay back the debt back (national debt).


I dont hold with the broad statement you've made.

I would highly reccomend *The Black Swan* 
Its 47 minutes long. Its an excellent introduction to banking and how it works. Its an excellent introductrion to the subject.

It has nothing to do with illuminati or Freemasons or conspiracy theories or any of that nonesense. Its just a very basic introduction to fiat money.

You will no doubt recoil in horror when you see how it operates.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

glymauto said:


> I dont hold with the broad statement you've made.
> 
> I would highly reccomend *The Black Swan*
> Its 47 minutes long. Its an excellent introduction to banking and how it works. Its an excellent introductrion to the subject.
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions.

I'll have a look at the video when I get home tonight.

The book I also suggested explains the theory of fiat money & the fractional reserve system- the same trick that the goldsmiths used as they noticed only about 10-20% of people came back to them to exchange their receipts for their gold so the goldsmiths 'loaned' out the remaining 80-90% gold value in receipts which they collected the interest on something they never owned/existed.

It also explains the real meaning of Frank Baum's (sp?) 'The Wizard of Oz'.

It describes how the new empire is formed by conquering nations by opening their financial markets and manipulating their currencies and then putting them into debt, which then private money is lent to those countries which has to be paid with interest which they can never afford to pay back along with 'austerity measures'. 
It's a stealth war because the people of the country don't realize that their country's wealth & assets has just been taken over, unlike a military.

John Perkin's book 'The confessions of an economic hitman' is also worth a read.

I also was a bit sceptical about the conspiracy theory side of things (there's a lot of rubbish and disinformation & I don't agree 100% with everything that's said), but after a loooooot of reading and just seeing the pattern of events, it does fit into what these conspiracy theorists have been saying for decades - One world government, one world currency, mirochipped population etc.

One of the next events that the theory suggests will happen is that the US$ will fall though the floor making way for the One Wold currency which will be paperless (we'll be micro-chipped to pay to goods/services).


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

shaqs77 said:


> New world order, masons, ......


I fail to see how us free masons have anything to do with the economic climate!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

kh904 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions.
> 
> I'll have a look at the video when I get home tonight.
> 
> ...


What the book is describing is Capitalism.

There is no conspiracy or hidden agenda. Capitalism is what it is. Naked greed and selfishness rewarded by screwing over you fellow man. This isnt a secret.

Why do you suppose banks would like a One World currency or government? They make bilions by the tiny fluctuations in currency and handling currency exhange (FX trading)...it makes very little sense to adopt a single global curerency from the banks point of view.

The Rothchilds et al havent 'controlled' their banks for many decades. They are incredibly rich but not really that powerful any more...if you see what I'm saying.

Governments have more to answer for than banks. Banks have to operate within the parameters set by the government of that country. This is why we see countries such a Greece, Ireland and in some ways, the UK in a mess. The goverments de-regulated the banks. Basically taking the lead off the dog and letting it run wild. Of course it was going to end in tears. Banks are the very essence of Capitalism and they do what they incredbly well - screw over their fellow man.

China also makes these conspiracy theories look a bit silly. China is still (to all intents and purposes) a Communist state. Yet is is acting as a Capitalist state by securing mineral rights across ther globe with some very unsavoury practices.

....I could go on and on and on

I think you get the idea.


----------



## g40steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't stay low for ever!


----------

